# Are people aware just how bad the Rescue situation is now?



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`ve had a friend begging me to take another dog - GSD cross - I already have 4. He`s 18 months old and will probably be PTS. 
I asked a friend. She already has 5 and was asked once this week already to take a GSD bitch - same outcome, probably. 
The Rescues here are full. The foster homes are overflowing. The Rescue people are stressed and overworked. No-one is rehoming dogs. 
Why? 
The financial crisis, the rise of designer crosses, the change of working habits....
Please - anyone thinking of buying a dog: look at the Rescue sites. 
Anyone thinking of breeding who doesn`t already have a waiting list for your pups - have a look at the lists of pups in Rescue, on Preloved, in the small ads...
sorry for the rant. 
But sometimes the sight of yet another bewildered little face gradually losing hope gets a bit much.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

no they aren`t,and they certainly aren`t aware of the staffie situation!and i cannot understand how it`s possible no to be!!
Ive had quite a few people turn up at the gates with a staffie they do`nt want and when i explain that rescue are full to the brim with staffies i get "really?whys that then?!!"
we live in such a disposable world and it`s heartbreaking


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i disagree I think people are but so many rescue places are too strict with rehoming. I know of myself and 4 others just recently who have been turned down with one thing or another. Dont rescues realise that people will then just go get a dog anyway?

also, people are worried about rescue dogs having issues. I know my last experience wasnt a good one although it was through preloved, not an actual rescue

so sad though  wish i couldsave them all


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

People don't know and don't care and there's always an excuse for getting a puppy, or getting a dog from a breeder when they originally say they want a rescue.

I have no problem with breeders of high morals and caring attitudes, who produce lovely dogs- but your average Joe doesn't look into the breeder, they just look at the pups, and so direputable money-grabbing idiots sell pups from their overbred dogs.

Also, no-one seems to have heard of mis-mate, and let accidental litters go on.

Anyone noticed the sudden spike now the summer holidays are here and people don't want to pay for boarding or kenneling? :cursing:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

mstori said:


> i disagree I think people are but so many rescue places are too strict with rehoming. I know of myself and 4 others just recently who have been turned down with one thing or another. Dont rescues realise that people will then just go get a dog anyway?
> 
> also, people are worried about rescue dogs having issues. I know my last experience wasnt a good one although it was through preloved, not an actual rescue
> 
> so sad though  wish i couldsave them all


There are many that are strict, but so many dogs get returned, still- so even a rehome isn't a guaranteed thing. Also, there are many, many rescues who are more flexible- People don't look hard enough, sometimes, or are disenheartened too easily by the strict rescues.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`ve had a friend begging me to take another dog - GSD cross - I already have 4. He`s 18 months old and will probably be PTS.
> I asked a friend. She already has 5 and was asked once this week already to take a GSD bitch - same outcome, probably.
> The Rescues here are full. The foster homes are overflowing. The Rescue people are stressed and overworked. No-one is rehoming dogs.
> Why?
> ...


Ant THAT is one of the reasons I have decided AGAINST having a litter myself! Potentially ANY pup I breed - COULD send a dog inrescue to its death!

OK - there are exceptions - those who breed for their own needs , have a witing list and show etc! BUT my conscience is clear !


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> There are many that are strict, but so many dogs get returned, still- so even a rehome isn't a guaranteed thing. Also, there are many, many rescues who are more flexible- People don't look hard enough, sometimes, or are disenheartened too easily by the strict rescues.


i tried 6 and didnt even get 1 home check.

I understand where you are coming from but its not just dogs. Almost all my pets are "rescues" most of the guinea pigs came from rescue, 4 were from preloved/gumtree. My cat was from preloved, my gerbils from adtrader, bunnies.. one from p at home adoption, 1 from preloved, degu from a friend etc.

if everyone could just sit down and think about things then im sure there wouldnt be as many beautiful animals in rescue centres all over.

Sometimes people just dont want a rescue. they are aware but have decided that isnt the way for them.

I wish there wasnt the rescue crisis there is atm but you just have to look at some of the online ad sections to see that it could actually be worse! I would say over 200 a day added in just tyne and wear alone.

So, who is at fault? People who get pets on a whim? the breeders? rescue centres? A friend of mine wanted to take 5 dogs due to pts from a shelter, she would then take her time and rehome them, but was refused.

It sickens me that animals are seen as disposable.

I also hate the term "designer dogs" rescues are full of both mixed and pedigree


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

i to am upset with the amount of dogs having to be rehomed y cant ppl really think and take time before gettin a dog. Some of the stupid reasons y ppl rehome are unbelievable. Something has to do be done to stop ppl buyin on a whim. I to couldnt rescue as i had a 3 year old but i def would of. Instead i had to buy i puppy but i def would of rescued if i had the chance


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chianya said:


> i to am upset with the amount of dogs having to be rehomed y cant ppl really think and take time before gettin a dog. Some of the stupid reasons y ppl rehome are unbelievable. Something has to do be done to stop ppl buyin on a whim. I to couldnt rescue as i had a 3 year old but i def would of. Instead i had to buy i puppy but i def would of rescued if i had the chance


Have you stopped breeding your moggie then? Cause it's the same for cats too you know


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

oh please give it a rest y do u insist on following me around. Your not getting any info out of me about my cats what breed they are and if i still breed


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chianya said:


> oh please give it a rest y do u insist on following me around. Your not getting any info out of me about my cats what breed they are and if i still breed


Eh? I don't follow you around you wally :lol:

I've a good memory, and saw your post ... so commented!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> we live in such a disposable world and it`s heartbreaking


I think you've just hit the nail on the head here. There are many people who see animals as a disposable item. I see it all the time on another forum that I belong to where people buy an animal that has specialist care requirements that they aren't equipped for, it dies, so they go out and buy more without doing the research. It seems to be a similar situation with dogs, only they don't die, they just get abandoned 

I'm glad you started this thread. I had been thinking about it myself. It's so distressing.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

unfortuanatley alot do die tho,if they end up in a rescue that doesn`t have a non-destruct poilicy or do their 7 days in a pound then they are PTS.and 95%are staffies.
They didnt ask to be brought into this world and they die because of it!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have read this thread because it just upsets me when it hits home.

To whoever said we live in a disposable world is absolutely right, especially regarding animals. You wouldn't give your child up so easily just because they cried, or because they behaved badly but you'd give up your puppy in an instant. I've seen numerous threads where posters will barely take advice because on the inside they've already made their minds up, they're typing messages on the way to the local rehoming center. _It's okay because they'll find a new home._ Wrong.

If Phoebe were to bite me constantly, urinate all over the house, chew my favourite shoes to pieces I'd invest in some really good training classes and give her 100% of my time. I don't think people realise how much work a puppy is, I've heard the _Oh well, we don't have enough money for that!_ or the _I just don't have the time_ well you know what, DON'T GET A PUPPY! It's horrific because so many helpless dogs are being PTS because of people's careless actions.

_We're_ to blame, not them.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I knew of the rescue problem when I got Sophie but a rescue was not for us at the time or even now. We tried some breeders of a breed we were interested in and got minimal replies.

So I tried re homing a pup from an ad, put someone else got there sooner 

Then my mom saw Sophies ad and we went to see her and fell in love. I felt the owner/breeder was very responsible for someone breeding crosses. And the other way I thought of it was she was a little pup already born in need of a loving safe forever home.

Maybe I will try a rescue in a few years and I will try contacting some breeders of some breeds Im interested in and we will see how to works out a second time round.

I did donate some money to a grey hound rescue to help them.


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes it is very sad. I have seen an awful lot of ads all over the place lately for young pups for sale. Obviously people buy them on a whim not realising what they are taking on, it really does anger me when the reason for rehoming a 3-6 month old puppy is they haven't got the time due to family or work commitments. They haven't had the pup long so I very much doubt all these people have had sudden changes in their home or work life, they should have thought about time and money issues before they got the puppy. Of course there are people that sadly have to rehome their pets due to proper reasons beyond their control, but I think the majority needing rehoming is due to people not thinking through taking on an animal.

I have had a few rescues in my time. One of my cats I've had for nearly 10 years now (he's 17) and he came from the dogs and cats home. He isn't the friendliest of cats and he's certainly had his moments, but not once have I thought about sending him back hmy: 

I'm hoping to take a rescue dog on soon, but it will have to be the right one to suit us as a family and one that gets on 100% with other dogs, cats and kids


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I have said before and will say again -

If breeders of all these dogs were more chuffing moral and ethical and responsible and took dogs back they bred to re-home themselves we wouldnt have this problem in Rescue!! End of!!

The Rottweiler Rescues are full to overflowing too................


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I have said before and will say again -
> 
> If breeders of all these dogs were more chuffing moral and ethical and responsible and took dogs back they bred to re-home themselves we wouldnt have this problem in Rescue!! End of!!
> 
> The Rottweiler Rescues are full to overflowing too................


Yes that is very true, but there are a lot of people that breed dogs that don't seem to care where they go, or the new owners don't even think of contacting the breeder when they decide a puppy isn't for them after all. Sadly not all breeders are like you Ceearott


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Plymouth Pet Sitters said:


> Yes that is very true, but there are a lot of people that breed dogs that don't seem to care where they go, or the new owners don't even think of contacting the breeder when they decide a puppy isn't for them after all. Sadly not all breeders are like you Ceearott


I know!! And its so chuffing annoying I could swear my head off on here!!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I ask for the privilege of not being born....
....not to be born until you can assure me
of a home and a Master to protect me,
and a right to live as long as I am
physically able to enjoy life...not to
be born until my body is precious and
Men have ceased to exploit it because
it is cheap and plentiful.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I just posted similar in rodent chat after seeing how many irresponsible people wanted rid of their rats! Sadly its all types of animals that people try to get rid of  Ive recently put my name forward for dog fostering so although small hopefully i can be some kind of help


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Stupid People buy puppies because they think the cutesy wootsey fluffy wuffy ickle wickle bundle will give them lots of lovey dovey cuddle wuddles and make them feel better about the crappy week at work they have had or the fact their boyfriend dumped them, THEEEN the cutesy wootsey fluffy wuffy ickle wickle bundle craps and pisses on their new carpet, chews the new sofa, mouths the kids and humps the in laws so they get rid of it because it was a "nightmare" and they suddenly realised there was some work involved. Theeeeeeeeeen a few months down the line the morons convince themselves that the one they got before wasn't normal and they do it ALLLLLLLLL over again !!!!!!! or the moron boyfriend who left them comes back and brings an ickle wickle friendy wendy to say sorry.

Then when that doesnt work out they go get a kitten who they don't spay so it can have lots of luvely wuvely ickle wickly fluffy bundles they can sell to other desperately sad and lonely people who should just go get a fecking LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:cursing:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Agreed, people seemt o think that the puppy/dog will just fit in to their lives with no problems. Someone at work recently got a pup who is taking longer than he thought to be toilet trained & apprently they can't cope with a bit of wee on their nice carpets  - the pup is only 16weeks old.

I've printed loads of stuff from here to try & help, suggested books to read, etc but apparently he has 'tried everything' .... although when asked it seemed that he'd just told her off for this rather than try any of the suggestions


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Unfortunately yes - as a volunteer for a pound dog rescue we are often asked to help with dogs on PTS lists and see their pictures and faces knowing you can't help and hearing they were PTS the next day cos no one had any space cos they are already chock full with a different set of saved death row dogs.

ALot of pounds don't publicise that they put to sleep so the problem doesn't get heard about; I don't knwo what people think when they dump their dogs they will all go off to a big happy rescue in the countryside to live out their days? No they may spend their last days confused and lonely in a kennel before being taken to the vets by a stranger and being destroyed.

And as for the staffies just when you think the problem couldn't get any worse, another batch come along needing help.

I don't know if more staffies are dumped becuase its impossible to jsut get a staffie a rescue space just like that; so even with the best intentions if people can't rehome what do they do?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> no they aren`t,and they certainly aren`t aware of the staffie situation!and i cannot understand how it`s possible no to be!!
> Ive had quite a few people turn up at the gates with a staffie they do`nt want and when i explain that rescue are full to the brim with staffies i get "really?whys that then?!!"
> we live in such a disposable world and it`s heartbreaking


well said, it's a me-me-me-me-me society we live in & many people don't seem to be able to feel a shred of empathy or consideration for other species


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I shall be a believer of all that is good in man and of all that is deserving in animals. I shall plead for their lives, campaign for their safety and uphold their right to a natural death. I shall seek out the injured and the maimed, the unloved, and the abandoned and tend to them in their last days. I shall not forget their place in the hierarchy of life, nor that we walk in each other's paths. I shall bear witness to the wonder they bring into our lives and to the beauty they bestow upon our souls. I shall renew their spirits when they are waning, bind their wounds when they bleed, cradle them when they whimper, and comfort them when they mourn. I shall be near them in their hour of greatest need - a companion and friend when the time has come. I shall watch over them and console them and ask that the angels gather them in their arms. From the creatures of the earth I shall learn the fruits of compassion and undying love, and I shall be called the beloved of God. In their company I shall indeed be blessed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

EmCHammer said:


> ALot of pounds don't publicise that they put to sleep so the problem doesn't get heard about; I *don't knwo what people think when they dump their dogs they will all go off to a big happy rescue in the countryside to live out their days? *No they may spend their last days confused and lonely in a kennel before being taken to the vets by a stranger and being destroyed.
> 
> And as for the staffies just when you think the problem couldn't get any worse, another batch come along needing help.
> 
> I don't know if more staffies are dumped becuase its impossible to jsut get a staffie a rescue space just like that; so even with the best intentions if people can't rehome what do they do?


I think that's exactly what they think though - people seem to think that all dogs in rescue homes end up with a new owner which of course isn't always the case 

Maybe rescuce centres should publish how many animals have been pts every month to highlight just how bad the problem is.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I think that's exactly what they think though - people seem to think that all dogs in rescue homes end up with a new owner which of course isn't always the case
> 
> Maybe rescuce centres should publish how many animals have been pts every month to highlight just how bad the problem is.


I think that would help. I think more people would try harder if they thought the dog was going to be PTS. In some ways rescue centres make it easy for people to give them up


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

I must admit that we did look at rescuing a small dog before we got our Daisy. We only looked at 2 different places but it seemed that most of the dogs were much larger than we could cope with. All of them seemed to have some problems that we thought we might not be able to deal with, (especially with a young grandson who stays with us often) so to us we took the easy way out and got our puppy. It makes me feel bad, that we did not help another dog but I can still see why people do not think they could cope with a rescue and go for the puppy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

chianya said:


> i to am upset with the amount of dogs having to be rehomed y cant ppl really think and take time before gettin a dog. Some of the stupid reasons y ppl rehome are unbelievable. Something has to do be done to stop ppl buyin on a whim. I to couldnt rescue as i had a 3 year old but i def would of. Instead i had to buy i puppy but i def would of rescued if i had the chance


but if you had to buy a puppy you really shouldnt have bought one from the irresponsible breeder you bought Suki from, its breeders like that who are much to blame for the dire rescue crisis.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> Maybe rescuce centres should publish how many animals have been pts every month to highlight just how bad the problem is.


The worst happens in the pounds rather than the rescue centres; its the pounds that have to look after teh dogs by law for 7 days and are funded by the councils and then after that they can be 'disposed of' by the pound, so that could be PTS, signed over to rescue or tried to be directly rehomed - it varies so much, some that rehome will rehome to anyone, no neutering or checks made, others will neuter, homecheck and do their best to find good homes.

Many rescues are non destruct (unless of severe behavioural or health issues) so really its not the rescues per se that put to sleep.. its the pounds that have the huge amount of dogs that they just cannot keep/ find homes for that have the problem too.

Battersea openly said they put dogs down when they were on the panarama program, mainly due to behaivoural or ill health issues; but its more than likely driven by numbers? If you have 75% staffies in, and more coming you know that any with any issues are far less likely to be rehomed, its hard enough finding a staffie a home who is child and dog friendly so I guess they have to be put to sleep poor mites.

My local dogs home last time I went had, which is a pound that rehomes (and has to PTS when they reach their licenced number of kennels) had out of 70 spaces, had 62 that were staffies, crosses, rotties or mastiff types. What chance did they all stand of getting homes?

Must be the same at every (urban?) pound in the UK. We are asked to help with dogs and we know its not public knowledge they are PTS and they don't want it known because of the backlash they get from the dog loving public - yet its not their fault what are they to do!

Dogs trust recon approx 10,000 unclaimed stray dogs were put to sleep at in 2009 or 2010 not sure which year, or if that England or the UK. That was from the council pounds who took part in the survey, not everyone did. Also maybe doesn't include dogs who made it to rescue to have to be put to sleep because of health/ behaviour issues etc.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

EmCHammer said:


> The worst happens in the pounds rather than the rescue centres; its the pounds that have to look after teh dogs by law for 7 days and are funded by the councils and then after that they can be 'disposed of' by the pound, so that could be PTS, signed over to rescue or tried to be directly rehomed - it varies so much, some that rehome will rehome to anyone, no neutering or checks made, others will neuter, homecheck and do their best to find good homes.
> 
> Many rescues are non destruct (unless of severe behavioural or health issues) so really its not the rescues per se that put to sleep.. its the pounds that have the huge amount of dogs that they just cannot keep/ find homes for that have the problem too.
> 
> ...


Then the local council should publish statistics in it's newsletter although I can't see that happening for fear of a backlash. It's not the fact that councils or rescuce centres arechoosing to put dogs to sleep (if you see what I mean), it's the fact that they are having to due to the sheer numbers of unwanted dogs.

In some cases it's fairer to the dog (in my opinion) that it is pts than made to endure a stressful life in kennels with little social interaction. I can understand that rescues have little choice as they are swamped by the numbers of dogs (&other animals) that are discarded because of pathetic reasons.

I used to think that rescues were full of dogs whose owners generally couldn't cope with them or had beahvioural problems, genuine reasons that may force a family to re-home an animal but these poor dogs are kicked out for the smallest thing in alot of cases.

My first dog, Toby who is the loveliest, friendliest dog was rehomed because he pulled on the lead a bit  - he was walked once a week in his previous so home so no wonder! Despite being an 'easy' dog Toby had two homes prior to living with us.

Roxy was rehomed several times befoire coming to us - we are her 4th or fiufth home, the notes are abit unclear. From what we understand she was kept isolated in a garden in the first couple, no socialisation or walks at all. Then her 'owners' decided she was mental  & wanted rid of her - what did they expect? A perfect dog despite no training, no walks, bored out of her brains all day?! Obviously yes, they did but couldn't be bothered to try & address the issues that they had created.

It's terrible that these firgures are almost hidden from people, I think it needs to be clearer that thousands of dogs die every year because they are unwanted. The illusion that these dogs in resuces will all get loving homes & another chance needs to be challenged because many of these dogs won't get the chance.


----------

